

Show HN: Get a ride with friends (and their friends) to the same party/event - jkkorn

www.levar.me
I built an Android app that shows you which Facebook friends (and their friends) are going to the same party&#x2F;concert&#x2F;conference as you.  It then let&#x27;s you chat to the other person so you can figure if you&#x27;re splitting a cab or a ride.<p>The app was launched a week ago, and it&#x27;s still very alpha (read: buggy).  That said the app relies on partnerships with clubs for promotion and revenue.<p>I was wondering if the HN community has experience with &#x27;B2C2B&#x27; apps.<p>I&#x27;d love some honest, sincere feedback this community is well known for.
======
glifchits
Very clever idea! So can this be used for any Facebook event (ie. free for
anyone) or is there a cost to attach this to an event?

~~~
jkkorn
Yep! It connects to the user's facebook account so it is, like you said, free
for anyone.

------
mjhea0
clickable link - [http://www.levar.me](http://www.levar.me)

~~~
jkkorn
thank you, that was helpful of you

